# Working with a broken leg



## cowboyup3371 (Nov 10, 2017)

A few weeks ago I busted both of the bones in my lower left leg and had a plate surgically installed. I have been on no weight bearing for that leg since and thanks to the doctor's attitude, I still have another month to go of toe-touch only pressure. I really need to get back into the shop and pick up on a couple of projects but am a bit hesitant. Although I have a stool I can use for any planer, drill press, band saw, and bench work, I need to take care of a couple things on the jointer and table saw.

Has anyone been in this situation and still gotten out into their shop? If so, what advice would you give? Or should I just suck it up until my next visit to the doctor in four fricking long weeks?


----------



## EugdOT (Nov 17, 2016)

I am a occupational therapist who used to do adult rehabilitation and I honestly would stay off it. Your on no weight barring or toe touch not on wight barring as tolerated. Since you had plates put in to stabilize the bone the bone needs to heal. You could end up with another fracture on the site and it can delay your healing. You can also have excessive swelling resulting with a compartment syndrome. Besides being on one leg can result with balance issues that will no doubt impact safety in the shop. That's just my two cents. Best of luck healing and recovery.


----------



## diverlloyd (Apr 25, 2013)

You what've to heal right follow the doctors orders, you want it screwed up then don't follow them. There is a reason why they are doctors.


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

I agree stay out of the shop. Esp if your taking pain meds. You'll have to woodwork vicariously through cyber space.


----------



## Knockonit (Nov 5, 2017)

I"ve been in a ortho boot for about three weeks, as i tore a couple tendons and ripped a ligament in my left ankle, they are gonna cut in a couple weeks and fix it, supposedly gonna be no weight bearing for up to two months. so a knee scooter, 
now whilst bumbling around with a huge boot, and it being about an inch and half taller than normal shoe, i'm constantly off balance. 
I'm in shop, but had to re organize some pass areas so i could maneuver some better, and have to pay a whole lot more attention when at the table saw or band saw due to instabillity, but am still getting out doing some stuff. better than setting around or fretting about what i could or should be doing, best of luck, being off the nut is ugly for sure
Rj in az


----------



## cowboyup3371 (Nov 10, 2017)

I'm not on pain meds though they want me to still finish the muscle relaxer. But as much as it's not what I want to hear I know you guys are right and I need to stay off of it. It just sucks as I'm not one to sit on my arse.


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

May I suggest some wood carving? I know it's not the same thing but, over the past couple of years I've started taking a small tool box with some carving tools and some basswood blanks whenever we go on vacation so I can get a woodworking "fix" when I can't get in the shop. There are lots of fun project ideas and tutorials online. Spoon carving is a popular one. Personally, I prefer "whittling" projects. I made this on our last trip in April:









It's not the same as being in the shop but, it does occupy your time and your brain 

Best of luck and I hope you heal well and quickly!


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

I know it sucks to not be able to do the things that you like to do. I am having all sorts of physical problems with my back and easily can fall. That keeps me from shop time, especially when the temperature here is close to the hundreds mark. During that time away from the shop, I occupy myself at my computer planning my next projects using Autocad. I design all my projects and make detailed drawings of the parts and any jigs I need. To me, at least, that is a most enjoyable part of my woodworking; must be my engineering background. I like to do a project from start to finish, starting with drawings and ending with the finishing touches. Of course your woodworking may be a lot different from mine as I make large scale train models, something that requires much pre-planning. Anyway, stay off the leg and hope you get better soon.


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

Cowboy down…................& use your head~

IOW Relax dude!! its not forever and not worth screwing something up.


----------



## MadMark (Jun 3, 2014)

Do what the Dr's & nurses tell you!

This time last year I had a L leg BKA (below knee amputation) and was back in the shop 6 mo later as good as ever.

M


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

Take care and let it heal properly.


----------



## cowboyup3371 (Nov 10, 2017)

> May I suggest some wood carving?
> 
> Best of luck and I hope you heal well and quickly!
> 
> - HokieKen


I love the picture.

That's a great idea and I talked to the wife about doing it here in the house at the kitchen table. She's okay with it as I already messed it up years ago when I did some motorcycle brake work in the house as long as I clean up after myself. :O

Although I already have a Flexcut V-tool and gouge, what else would you suggest I get? Is there anything wrong with the Flexcut tools?

I'll actually cowboy up and force myself to be more patient; it's just aggravating knowing I'm usually as active as I am.


----------



## BFamous (Jan 26, 2018)

I ruptured my Achilles tendon 14 days ago, had surgery 12 days ago. I'm 100% non weight bearing for 2 more days, then I get to start at 20 lbs, and go up by 20 lbs every 2 days - if everything keeps progressing right.

I have a knee scooter, but my shop is down the steps, so getting the scooter out there requires some assistance… Needless to say, I haven't really done anything out there (or much at all around the house) for these last two weeks.

Ps cowboyup, my wife's cousin had a similar break a few years ago from a 4ft scaffolding collapsing under him. He didn't take care of it and let it heal. After over a YEAR in the cast, they determined it wasn't going to heal and wound up amputating it right below the knee. Do what the doctors tell you and rest up. It sucks, but it's only a few more weeks. I've got 4-6 weeks in a boot, and maybe 6 months of therapy ahead of me. One day at a time.

@knockonit - you can get a shoe lift for your other shoe. I highly recommend it, or you'll wind up throwing your hips out of alignment. I got one that is about an inch tall, and when I put it on my shoe and line it up to my boot, they sit about equal. Granted, I haven't used it yet because I can't put weight on my foot in the boot yet… But everyone I know who has been in a boot swears by them.


----------



## Knockonit (Nov 5, 2017)

now why didn't i think of a shoe lift, thanks BF


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

What is the sense in going to a doctor if you don't follow his advice. You or or insurance in paying big bucks for that advice.


----------



## Smirak (Dec 24, 2016)

I don't have broken bones, but I did have complete knee reconstruction in Jan (ruptured ACL, near rupture of MCL, torn lateral meniscus, fractured tibia) thanks to a skiing accident. I was weight bearing within about a month, but I never realized how many things I did in the shop that made me bend down. So, for me, it's been about a 6 month journey to get back out there…maybe pick up hand cut dovetails?


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

> May I suggest some wood carving? I know it s not the same thing but, over the past couple of years I ve started taking a small tool box with some carving tools and some basswood blanks whenever we go on vacation so I can get a woodworking "fix" when I can t get in the shop. There are lots of fun project ideas and tutorials online. Spoon carving is a popular one. Personally, I prefer "whittling" projects. I made this on our last trip in April:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had my thought in mind, and was just reading down the replies, and Ken said what I was gonna. Real good time to take up some woodworking you can sit and do, because EugdOT gave you the 411 on standing on that leg. It's a NO NO. Simple fx and a walking boot, go forth and make sawdust. They need to place a plate, and tell you no weight bearing, they aren't just suggesting.

I'm at 64, and often wish I had paid a lot more attention to stuff Doctor's told me at a younger age. It WILL affect your later life, and it WILL become more than the inconvenience that it seems to be now.


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

There are too many days when I can not stand for more than a few minutes. I got a scroll saw and can do that sitting.

Find something that you can do sitting in your shop.


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

> ...
> 
> Although I already have a Flexcut V-tool and gouge, what else would you suggest I get? Is there anything wrong with the Flexcut tools?
> 
> - cowboyup3371


I have this Flexcut Whittlin Jack and I could whittle most anything using nothing else. If you have a V-tool and gouge, even better. I will say, if I were doing it again, I'd probably go with the Tri Jack because I think the addition of the small detail blade would be worth the extra cost.

I also purchased some Mora knives, the 106 and 120. They are excellent and are my main users now when I have them and know I'm gonna have a carving session. But, the Flexcut can go in my pocket giving me something to do when the wife decides to go shopping when we're out ;-)

Regardless of what you get, make sure you have a strop and some polishing compound. Keeping your tools razor sharp is 1/2 the battle when it comes to having an enjoyable time whittling/carving. Since you have a V-tool and gouge as well, I really like this flexcut strop. It's great for sharpening a variety of carving tools and has a flat section with leather for straight knives as well.

This forum thread might be a good read for you. It's my go-to spot to ask questions when I'm considering new knives/tools.


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

Oh, FWIW, I've whittled pieces similar to the one in the picture sitting in my recliner with a carboard box on my lap to catch the shavings ;-)


----------



## MadMark (Jun 3, 2014)

Me in the shop


----------

